

CBS to acquire CNET for $1.8 Billion - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/cbs-acquires-cnet

======
josefresco
When Digg/Reddit and the other social news sites got big a few years back I
ditched News.com almost completely because they delivered tech news stories
faster. These days with Digg's new larger audience (and less tech focus) I am
spending more time at News.com than Digg (Reddit still a regular)

